# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  'Seeing Dreams with Open Eyes' To Become More Than a Saying - TopNews New Zealand

## Dream Guide Team

*'Seeing Dreams with Open Eyes' To Become More Than a Saying**TopNews New Zealand*This is especially true in the case of lucid dreamers. Lucid dreamers are those people who while dreaming that they are dreaming. They can also control their dreams. *Lucid dreaming* is a skill that can be learned and is very useful to scientists who *...***

----------

